# Big lump on side of Red Devil



## Soneill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello all. I have a Red devil that is roughly 6 years old. Recently she has developed a lump on her side. Do some research I found out that it could be constipation. I have a 55gal tank and treated it with Epsom salt. But I have not seen a difference. I need some help and pointers on what I should do, I don't want her to suffer. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Soneill (Dec 14, 2018)

Bump....
Anyone have any ideas???
This lump is getting larger.


----------

